# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  ما صحة حديث : (الكلمة الحكمة ضالة المؤمن.....),وهل يوجد حديث صحيح يؤدي معناه؟

## طالب علم ومحب

عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ (t) قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ(e): "الْكَلِمَةُ الْحِكْمَةُ ضَالَّةُ المُؤْمِنِ فَحَيْثُ وَجَدَهَا فَهُوَ أَحَقُّ بِهَا".
حاولت تخريجه فوجدته ضعيف جدا
أخرجه ابن ماجه في سننه(كتاب الزهد/باب الحكمة),ح 4169(2/1395)؛والترمذي في سننه (كتاب العلم /باب فضل الفقه على العبادة)ح 3687(5/51),وقال :هذا حديث غريب, وقال الألباني: ضعيف جدا, المصدر نفسه.

----------


## السكران التميمي

هذا الحديث أخي الفاضل يأتي تخريجه في نحو جزء حفظك الله.. من بين: أصوله، ومتابعاته، وشواهده.. وإن أمد الله في العمر وفسح فيه سبحانه اهتممت لك بتخريجه _ وقد يطول الوقت _.

----------


## طالب علم ومحب

بارك الله فيك أخي السكران التميمي
كنت أود الاستفادة من  هذا الحديث في مسألة تتعلق بحكم الاستيراد, فلما وجدت الشيخ الألباني قد ضعفه توقفت -لعلمي المتواضع بأن الأحاديث الضعيفة لا تصلح للاستدلال في باب الأحكام فكيف بالضعيف جدا_
وعليه فإن كان أحد الأخوة من أهل الاختصاص يمكنه  أن يفيدنا بأحاديث تصلح للاستدلال بها في مسألة بيان حكم الاستيراد فليفيدنا من علمه مشكورا.

----------


## الحبروك

ماذا تعنى بالاستيراد ؟

----------


## السكران التميمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

قبل الشروع أخي في بيان حال الحديث؛ هناك أمور:
1-                 لضيق الوقت أخي العزيز فقد اختصرت عملية التخريج _ بدون خلل إن شاء الله _ ولم أتقصَّ فيها، وتركت وضع ألفاظ الروايات خشية الإطالة، رغم أنها متقاربة غير متفقة في لفظ.
2-                 من حكم على الحديث بالضعف كالألباني لم يحكم عليه إلا من طريق واحد؛ وهو طريق أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه.
3-                 لم أفهم ما المقصود من قولك: (الاستيراد) فالله أعلم.

وهذا أوان الشروع في التخريج:

*حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه (مرفوع متصل):
* يروى عنه من طريق إبراهيم بن الفضل بن سليمان المدني، عن سعيد بن كيسان المقبري، عنه به.
- أخرجه من طريق عبد الله بن نمير عنه:
الترمذي في (السنن رقم 2687)، ابن ماجة في (السنن رقم 4169).
-         وأخرجه من طريق عفيف بن سالم عنه:
القضاعي في (الشهاب رقم 52).
-         وأخرجه من طريق مخلد بن يزيد عنه:
ابن حبان في (المجروحين 1/105) ومن طريق ابن الجوزي في (العلل المتناهية رقم 112)، السلفي في (العلم رقم 33 خطي).

- وهذا الحديث عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه مداره على [إبراهيم بن الفضل]؛ وهو: مجمع على ضعفه.
- فالحديث من هذه الطريق ضعيف جداً.

*حديث سعيد بن أبي بردة (مقطوع):
- يروى عنه مقطوعاً من طريق وكيع، عن المسعودي، عنه به.
- أخرجه كلٌ من:
ابن أبي شيبة في (المصنف رقم 35004)، البيهقي في (المدخل رقم 684) ومن طريقه ابن عساكر في (تاريخ دمشق 21/169).

-         وهذا الحديث سنده صحيح إلى سعيد.

*حديث زيد بن أسلم (مرفوع مرسل):
- يروى عنه مرسلاً من طريق [أحمد _ تحرف في المصادر إلى (آدم) _ بن عبد الرحمن] [عن _ تحرف في المصادر إلى (بن) _ شعيب]، عن الليث بن سعد بن عبد الرحمن، عن هشام بن سعد المدني، عنه به.
- أخرجه كلٌ من:
القضاعي في (الشهاب رقم 146)، ابن عساكر في (تاريخ دمشق 19/289).

-         وهذا الحديث من هذه الطريق ضعيف من وجهين:
1)                الإرسال.
2)                هشام بن سعد: لم يحمد حديثه، وقد ضعف، ومع ذلك فهو شيخ محله الصدق، ويعد في زيد بن أسلم من أثبت الناس.

*حديث بريدة الأسلمي رضي الله عنه (مرفوع متصل):
- يروى عنه من طريق محمد بن حميد بن حيان الرازي، عن تميم بن عبد المؤمن، عن صالح بن حيان، عن عبد الله بن بريدة، عنه به.
- أخرجه كلٌ من:
الروياني في (المسند رقم 34)، أبو بكر الأنصاري في (مشيخته كما في منتقاها لمحمد بن عبد الباقي رقم 44 خطي)، السلفي في (العلم رقم 35 خطي).

-         وهذا الحديث من هذه الطريق ضعيف جدا؛ من وجهين:
1)                فيه: [صالح بن حيان] ليس بالقوي، قد ضعف، وأحاديثه عن ابن بريدة منكرة جداً.
2)                وفيه [عبد الله بن بريدة] وإن وثق؛ لكنه الأئمة الكبار كأحمد وغيره لم يرتضون حديثه لنكارته.

*حديث معاوية رضي الله عنه (موقوف مقطوع):
- يروى عنه موقوفاً من قوله من طريق أَبُو بَكْرِ بن دريد، عن أَبُو حاتم، عَنْ أبي عبيدة، عنه به.
- أخرجه كلٌ من:
القالي في (شذور الأمالي 1/129).

*حديث كعب الأحبار (موقوف مقطوع):
- يروى عنه موقوفاً من قوله من طريق إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ عَيَّاشٍ، عَنْ أَبِي سَلَمَةَ الصَّنْعَانِيُّ  ، عنه به.
- أخرجه من طريق عبد الرحمن بن مهدي عنه؛ كلٌ من:
أبو نعيم في (الحلية 5/367، 6/26).
-         وأخرجه من طريق شجاع عنه؛ كلٌ من:
ابن عبد البر في (جامع بيان العلم رقم 666).

-         وهذا الطريق ضعيف جداً، من وجهين:
1)                أنه من رواية [أبي سلمة الصنعاني] مجهول لا يعرف، والمراد صنعاء دمشق.. ولا أظنه ر اشد بن داود الصنعاني؛ فهذا يكنى: أبو المهلب.
2)                الصحيح انه لم يلق كعباً، وقد أشار إلى ذلك ابن عساكر رحمه الله.

*حديث علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه (مرفوع متصل):
- يروى عنه من طريق عثمان بن الخطاب بن عبد الله البلوي أبو الدنيا الأشج، عنه به.
- أخرجه من طريق محمد بن إسماعيل بن هزان، عنه _ وجعل اسمه من طريقه [معمر بن الخطاب] _؛ كلٌ من:
ابن عساكر في (تاريخ دمشق 55/192).
-         وأخرجه من طريق محمد بن أحمد بن محمد المفيد، عنه _ وجعل اسمه من طريقه [أبو عمرو عثمان بن الخطاب] وهو المحفوظ _؛ كلٌ من:
الرافعي القزويني في (تاريخ قزوين 4/95)، ابن عساكر في (تاريخ دمشق 55/192).

-         وهذا الحديث من هذه الطريق موضوع، فيه [عثمان بن الخطاب] كذاب أفاك.. له نسخة عن علي باطلة.

-         ورواه القالي عنه موقوفاً مقطوعا في (شذور الأمالي رقم 692) قال:
(حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو محمد النحوي، قَالَ: سمعت أبا العباس محمد بن يزيد، يقول: بلغني عَنْ عَلي رضوان الله عليه: قرنت الهيبة بالخيبة، والحياء بالحرمان، والفرصة تمر مر السحاب، والحكمة ضالة المؤمن، فخذ ضالتك حيثما وجدتها).

*حديث عبد الله بن عبيد بن عمير (مقطوع):
- يروى عنه مقطوعاً من طريق عبد العزيز بن أبي رواد، عنه به.
- أخرجه من طريق أحمد بن أبي طيبة الجرجاني عنه:
البيهقي في (المدخل رقم 306).
-         وأخرجه من طريق محمد بن عبد الله بن الزبير عنه:
ابن أبي شيبة في (المصنف رقم 35037).
-         وأخرجه من طريق خلاد بن يحيى عنه:
أبو نعيم في (الحلية 3/354).
-         وأخرجه من طريق عبد الرحمن بن مهدي عنه:
ابن أبي خيثمة في (التاريخ [ترجمة عبد الله بن عبيد بن عمير] ص61) وفي (العلم رقم 157).

-         وهذا الحديث من هذا الوجه ضعيف لانقطاعه، وإن كان صحيحاً إلى عبد الله بن عبيد.

*حديث ابن عباس رضي الله عنه (موقوف):
- يروى عنه موقوفاً من قوله من طريق عكرمة عنه به.
- أخرجها من طريق الحسن بن حي بن صالح، عن السماك، عنه:
الرامهرمزي في (المحدث الفاصل ص419)، البيهقي في (المدخل رقم 683)، 
-         وأخرجها من طريق خالد بن نزار الأيلي، عن إبراهيم بن طهمان، عن خالد الحذاء، عنه:
الخرائطي في (مساوئ الأخلاق رقم 378)، السلفي في (المشيخة البغدادية رقم 50 ج 35 خطي).

-         وهذا الأثر إلى ابن عباس سنده جيد لا بأس به.. إن سلم من اختلاط سماك، ووهمه في حديث عكرمة عن ابن عباس.. ولا أظنه سلم من ذلك.

فبان أن هذا الحديث لا يصح مرفوعاً إطلاقاً، بل ولا موقوفاً، وأمثل ما ورد فيه طريق سعيد بن أبي بردة على انقطاعه.. وعندي أنه من قول بعض الحكماء تلقفه الناس ولفقوا له. والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

> فبان أن هذا الحديث لا يصح مرفوعاً إطلاقاً، بل ولا موقوفاً، وأمثل ما ورد فيه طريق سعيد بن أبي بردة على انقطاعه.. وعندي أنه من قول بعض الحكماء تلقفه الناس ولفقوا له.


أحسنتَ .. بارك الله فيك. 



> - وأخرجه من طريق محمد بن أحمد بن محمد المفيد، عنه _ وجعل اسمه من طريقه [أبو عمرو عثمان بن الخطاب] وهو المحفوظ _؛ كلٌ من:
> الرافعي القزويني في (تاريخ قزوين 4/95) !!


هذا من الأخطاء التي درج عليها جماعة من كبار المتأخرين ! وتبعهم عليها من تبعهم دون تمحيص أو مزيد نظر!
حيث يعزون إلى الرافعي أحاديث علَّقها في ( كتابه ) أو عزاها إلى من خرَّجها من الحفاظ والفقهاء والمحدثين، ويجعلونه بمنزلة من رواها بسنده أول مرة !
فيقولون: أخرجه الرافعي ! أو رواه الرافعي ! وذلك قصور منهم ولا بد !
وهذا الحديث هنا : لم يروه الرافعي ولا أخرجه البتة ! 
إنما أخرجه الحافظ أبو الفتيان عمر بن عبد الكريم الدهستاني في ( عواليه ) وعلقه عنه الرافعي في ( تاريخه ). 
فانتبه يا رعاك الله . فإن ذاك الموضع من مزلات الأقدام. 
وأنا عازم على إفراده في موضوع مستقل أكشف فيه النقاب عن أوهام طوائف من كبار المتأخرين في هذا الصدد.والله المستعان لا رب سواه.

----------


## السكران التميمي

أحسن الله إليك يا أبا المظفر آمين..

ومن حلف له بالله فليرض.. ويعلم الله أني أعرف هذه المعلومة، فلذلك لما أن لم أجد غيره ذكره.. ولم أقف عليه مسندا متصلاً عند غيره = عزوته له حفظك الله بقولي (أخرجه) ولم أقل (رواه).. بغض النظر عن رواية ابن عساكر. 

وخطتك مشروعٌ مهم أعانك الله على إتمامها آمين.

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

> ومن حلف له بالله فليرض...


 أنت مُصدَّق دون الحلف يا شيخ خالد.

----------


## السكران التميمي

أسعدك الله في الدارين.. وأقر عينك وأفرحك بكل ما هو زين.. ورضي عنك وأرضاك.. وحققك سؤلك ومبتغاك.. آمين يا حي ياقيوم.

----------


## طالب علم ومحب

بارك الله فيكم وفي علمكم 
بالنسبة لسؤالك قصدت بالاستيراد قيام المسلمين باستيراد المنتجات والبضائع التقنية وغيرها من غير المسلمين

----------


## محمد ال سالم

> أحسن الله إليك يا أبا المظفر آمين..
> 
> ومن حلف له بالله فليرض.. عزوته له حفظك الله بقولي (أخرجه) ولم أقل (رواه)..


ياأخي ما الفرق بين أخرجه ورواه الكل واحد !!

----------


## السكران التميمي

> ياأخي ما الفرق بين أخرجه ورواه الكل واحد !!


على العموم لم يكن الحديث معك هداك الله.. فنيتك أعرفها جيداً، وليست هذه المرة الأولى منك. 
أنصفونا من هؤلاء أيها الأحبة الأشياخ المشرفون

----------


## أحمد السكندرى

يا أخ محمد ال سالم
الشيخ التميمى حفظه الله يقصد
أخرجه فلان أى : فى كتابه سواء علقه أو وصله الى آخر الاسناد ( فهى أعم ) 
أما رواه فيقصد أن المصنف تحمل أداء الحديث بأن رواه عن شيخه الى منتهى الاسناد
أرجو أن أكون قد ترجمت مراد الشيخ ، كما أرجو أن يعذرنى على المداخلة . و الله أعلم .

----------


## محمد ال سالم

> على العموم لم يكن الحديث معك هداك الله.. فنيتك أعرفها جيداً، وليست هذه المرة الأولى منك.
> 
> 
> أنصفونا من هؤلاء أيها الأحبة الأشياخ المشرفون


 أحمد ربي أنك لست من المشرفين الكرام 
كل من سأل سؤالا اتهم في نيته سبحان الله العظيم 

أخي أحمد جزاك الله خيرا على الاجابة 
لكن ما  ذكرته من فرق بين الكلمتين لا معنى له فالكل بمعنى واحد  .

----------


## الليبي الأثري

في ظني قصة أبي هريرة مع الشيطان تنصب في نفس المعنى!!

----------


## بندر المسعودي

> بارك الله فيك أخي السكران التميمي
> كنت أود الاستفادة من هذا الحديث في مسألة تتعلق بحكم الاستيراد, فلما وجدت الشيخ الألباني قد ضعفه توقفت -لعلمي المتواضع بأن الأحاديث الضعيفة لا تصلح للاستدلال في باب الأحكام فكيف بالضعيف جدا_
> وعليه فإن كان أحد الأخوة من أهل الاختصاص يمكنه أن يفيدنا بأحاديث تصلح للاستدلال بها في مسألة بيان حكم الاستيراد فليفيدنا من علمه مشكورا.


 هذا الحديث وإن كان ضعيفا من حيث السند لكنه صحيح من حيث المتن يعني معناه صحيح .

----------

